# Recent Visitors



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Just curious.

Adding on to that:

Are you often surprised at the people (or amount of people) that visit your profile? i.e. do you wonder what made them so curious?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I look pretty often


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont even remember it there to be honest.


----------



## Nadine M. Viores (May 24, 2011)

never noticed it was there to be honest til I opened this, giggles <3


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm actually kind of shocked I've had over a thousand visits. Have I pissed off that many people already? XD


----------



## Thao Ho (Jun 13, 2011)

I glance once in a while. I do wonder why they visit, but I realized it's because Boco (my chocobo) is too intriguing (and cute) to pass up.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> Are you often surprised at the people (or amount of people) that visit your profile? i.e. do you wonder what made them so curious?


Nope. I imagine they only visit my profile because I visit their profile.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

yes I regularly check mine.I like it when people say hello to me.It's nice to meet people from different backgrounds and countries to me


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> Are you often surprised at the people (or amount of people) that visit your profile? i.e. do you wonder what made them so curious?


I visit people's profile when I come across a an interesting post by someone I don't know. I imagine others visit my profile of the same reason. While there I do take a look at who else have visited to see if I recognize some names from the INTJ sub-Forum. 
Before responding to a thread on Intro I often check the profile.
Before the upgrading to PerC 2.0 I'd sometimes check the profile to see the person's MBTI type. Now it's just clicking on the yellow face.
Anyway, I think (don't really know) I get fewer visits as I don't post on the other 15 types' sub-fora.
Oh, I nearly forgot. I sometimes visit a profile because the photo on the avatar was pleasing and I hope there are more on the profile. As I have no avatar, this is not reciprocated.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I look at my visitors quite often, not too sure why. Often there are names I don't know but I rarely check their profiles unless I recognise the name from a thread or they leave me a message. 

I suspect the randomers are there try and get some idea where I'm coming from to make sense of something I posted. I doubt it helps! 

I'd guess half the visits are probably from my friends and three a day (average) isn't really that many overall, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I check it just to see who's on my profile, I usually don't look at theirs.

Although, I do wonder why they don't drop a "hey wazzaup" when they're creepin'.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

*8,842* visits









I do wonder, partially because I don't know who half these people are.

Or when one visitor dominates my messages my other visitors are creeping on both profiles
Or when most of them are from one type
Or when none of them have dropped messages (Unless they're all INTP. Related to the previous point -shrug-)

I don't lose sleep over it, but I do wonder.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't even know this existed until now. I've got 258 visits and I don't recognize any of the people I see in the recently visited section. I'm not sure what to make of this. I know I've mostly clicked on profiles when I've wanted to know someone's type and it's not listed under their name in some of the sections. I promise I'm not some freaky stalker!


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

I check that shit daily... gotta see who's checking me out so I can either welcome them to PerC, see if I want to friend them, or just get an idea of the people who find my posts interesting enough to view my profile.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

lib said:


> Before the upgrading to PerC 2.0 I'd sometimes check the profile to see the person's MBTI type. Now it's just clicking on the yellow face.


I can't believe I never even noticed those buttons are there until now.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I look every once in a while. I tend to forget unless I'm scrolling down to look at something else.



TheWaffle said:


> Are you often surprised at the people (or amount of people) that visit your profile? i.e. do you wonder what made them so curious?


It's weird to me to see the number almost unchanged across maybe two weeks, and then one day it will have jumped by several hundred. I'll think, "what did I say?"


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> I check it just to see who's on my profile, I usually don't look at theirs.
> 
> Although, I do wonder why they don't drop a "hey wazzaup" when they're creepin'.


I thought that would come off even _more _stalkerish that's why XD I'm getting over it slowly.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

SuPEReViL said:


> I thought that would come off even _more _stalkerish that's why XD I'm getting over it slowly.


Oh?

But it's just like staring at someone from across the room, or from behind some bushes. At least the alternative is to make friendly conversation.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Oh?
> 
> But it's just like staring at someone from across the room, or from behind some bushes. At least the alternative is to make friendly conversation.


Yeah, or not like "Hi, I wasn't breaking into your place thinking you weren't here, honestly!"


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder why people check each others' profiles. I only do it when I want to talk to someone and then, once the discussion starts, never go back. Then again, I never understood facebook stalking either.

The invisible function is the best thing on this site: I don't like people tracking my movements (on profiles/when I'm online). If I had to have a superpower, I would choose invisibility ;P


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I wonder why people check each others' profiles. I only do it when I want to talk to someone and then, once the discussion starts, never go back. Then again, I never understood facebook stalking either.
> 
> The invisible function is the best thing on this site: I don't like people tracking my movements (on profiles/when I'm online). If I had to have a superpower, I would choose invisibility ;P


I'm curious, what is this invisible function ? I don't think i'm aware of it, or simply missed it. Is there a setting for people who track your movements ?


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I'm curious, what is this invisible function ? I don't think i'm aware of it, or simply missed it. Is there a setting for people who track your movements ?


there isn't a setting to track your movements - it's just that if you're not on invisible, people can see that you've checked their profile and they can see if you're online or not (on your profile)

the invisible mode: settings --> general settings


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I rarely check but sometimes i do.
Usually, it surprises me who creeps by my profile. Some names appear more then once and i wonder why do they spend so much time on my profile.



Scruffy said:


> Although, I do wonder why they don't drop a "hey wazzaup" when they're creepin'.


Exactly. I used to say hi to those profile i pop by but i've stopped since no one bothers to say hi to me lol. It doesn't make sense. Why the hell would anyone go to your profile and not say hi? Dx


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> there isn't a setting to track your movements - it's just that if you're not on invisible, people can see that you've checked their profile and they can see if you're online or not (on your profile)
> 
> the invisible mode: settings --> general settings


Can we research this? My understanding was simply that when somebody looks at your profile, the little indicator "light" next to your name does not indicate you are online, even when you are, if you are in invisible mode. I don't think anything keeps you out of the visitors list. I know, let's ask an administrator. @screamofconscious, what exactly does the invisible setting do?


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm on invisible mode, and I just viewed your profile, @Stephen. Does my name show up?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> I'm on invisible mode, and I just viewed your profile, @Stephen. Does my name show up?


No, it doesn't. I suppose that settles that.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I check to see every now and then just because I'm curious, but I really don't care XD
Also, sometimes I accidentally click the username of who started a thread instead of the thread, because my mouse is touchy, so I've "visited" a lot of people's profiles completely accidentally.
Other than that- If I see someone post that I don't really know- I take a peek at their profile and see who they are.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> Are you often surprised at the people (or amount of people) that visit your profile? i.e. do you wonder what made them so curious?


I usually check whenever I piss someone off to see if they've bothered to look at my profile or not. Sometimes I see names there that linger for a while, I sort of wonder what's so interesting about my profile for some to visit more than once.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to check to see what type of people I'm attracting with my posts. It's also funny to see my profile go a week without anyone visiting and then all of a sudden getting a whole thread-full looking. It would be nice to say I'd like for them to say hi, but I'm also guilty of checking someone's profile out and being too shy to directly say hi and start a conversation. Or I'm just slightly curious about them but don't really have an intention of starting communication.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Kriash said:


> Also, sometimes I accidentally click the username of who started a thread instead of the thread, because my mouse is touchy, so I've "visited" a lot of people's profiles completely accidentally.


Haha. This is a huge problem for me...on pretty much every website. I always click on everything I have no intention of clicking on. It's worse on facebook...


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

3 months ... 1662 visits .. 62 friends ... and all the while I used to think I was an INFJ ... 

meby cuz ppl culdn't figure me out ...

^^^ 

:blushed: 

btw .. i also .. always feel like I should go and thank everyone that visits my profile personally ..


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

If I am looking at your profile it is one of 2 things. You are hot or I suspect you of breaking a rule. You can assume though it is probably number 2.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I never view my profile and over half the time I view someone else's is by accident (ie: clicking their avatar instead of one of the four buttons underneath it).


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I notice a lot of NF's like to creep my profile. And I wonder why seeing as I just about never post in an NF forum or NF-related thread.

They watch me from afar...
I don't care if people creep I do it too, and I certainly don't expect them to say hello seeing as I took down my message board.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

TreeBob said:


> If I am looking at your profile it is one of 2 things. You are hot or I suspect you of breaking a rule. You can assume though it is probably number 2.


Certainly explains why i never see you ; ) Perhaps you could add a # three  XD


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I notice..sometimes. Usually though I notice people who stalk my page and my bf's...so it kinda creeps me out that people would be that interested. 

And sometimes.. newbies visit my page and it just confuses me, like...where did they find me? I guess I just don't get what's so interesting on my page.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Certainly explains why i never see you ; ) Perhaps you could add a # three  XD


 If that picture in your avatar was you then maybe I would creep you


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

ya it makes me wonder from which of my post did the view that made them go on there


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

I check it once in a while. I notice that visitors are often people who have just thanked one of my posts.

Might they be getting an itch for more Psychosmurf? :wink:


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Since voting in this poll I seem to be spending a lot more time checking my recent visitors than normal.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

I think this thread just works in weird ways. After voting on this poll, I've accidentally clicked on people's avatars and gone to their profiles at least 5 times in the last two days, even though that has never happened before.


----------



## OuterMongolia (Jul 7, 2011)

I always like to look - it's a nice indirect way to learn a little about other people: creep in return!


----------

